# Roche F8



## ven (Feb 4, 2014)

Well received today,little test out and very good value imo ,similar to convoy lights.Well made,comes with spare button,cover,lanyard .5 modes with memory,cool white this time.








Next to Convoy M2








Size comparison Olight m20,Convoy M2,F8,X3vn,26650







Fare bit of weight in tail cap,quite heavy/solid along with thick body wall like Convoy




Will only eat unprotected cells,65mm fine,but 69mm or more no chance,will not secure all way down so wont operate(tested anyway but knew this)Got a Panasonic unprotected cell on way for this light.Worked perfect on the unprotected Sanyo cell




So if you like the Convoy lights,good chance you will like the Roche.Does not have the mode change on low like the Convoy,so 5 modes in a cycle with memory.


----------



## blademan (Feb 4, 2014)

I picked up a gold F8 myself with a neutral xml. It's a great light and built like a tank.


----------



## ven (Feb 5, 2014)

blademan said:


> I picked up a gold F8 myself with a neutral xml. It's a great light and built like a tank.




I would have gone for the neutral myself blademan,just only had the cool white and last of the grey in stock too.Yes built like a tank,similar to the convoy m2 i have,nice thick walls and well made tail cap.Just waiting for my pany 3400 unprotected cell to feed it


----------



## blademan (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine will run on my protected cells with no problem. That's strange your light won't.


----------



## ven (Feb 6, 2014)

blademan said:


> Mine will run on my protected cells with no problem. That's strange your light won't.



Interesting! i have read about only unprotected cells fitting so presumed just the norm as expecting it with this.

2 cells




Protected in 




Unprotected in



That 4mm makes all the difference ,the tail cap is not easy to get started,and when run up it stops short(can see O ring)




So this stops it working with protected cells,maybe a couple of "different" roche out there......would not surprise me tbh


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2014)

Unprotected cell came today so almost there 3400mah but does not say on cell,presume it goes off the code........unless the 3416 is it


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sooooo.....have you had a chance to play with this bad boy yet ??


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2014)

Aahhyes68 said:


> Sooooo.....have you had a chance to play with this bad boy yet ??




Hi Aahhyes68,yes a little now the cell came yesterday,not ran a full charge through it but very happy with it.iirc its rated at 350lm but it really does seem brighter than that compared to other lights,i would say an easy 500lm but it is cool white.I am sure other tint options are available to suit your preferences.

Only down sides i can find
1-unprotected cells only(although blademan can use protected,may be slight variation depending on retailer)
2-Reverse clicky(not a biggy but no momentary)if this matters
3-Threads were dry,nyrolube later and nice and smooth
4-5 modes with strobe and SOS,not an issue on the convoy lights as have 2 mode options,so can just have 3 mode or 5,3 mode 5%/50%/100%

So if changing modes you have to cycle through disco modes

They are the only little niggles for me and i am just pointing them out if an issue for you.For a £16 light its just a cracking deal,thick walls,built like a tank,nice feel in the hand .

I would be very surprised tbh if you are considering this and would be disappointed.
50% power is more than adequate for most tasks,the orange peal reflector gives a very nice smooth round circle of light.The led is well centred to add.
Comes with a green tail switch cover with the switch inside too along with 2 spare O rings and lanyard(similar to the olight m20 one)

If you like the look of this,check the convoy m2 out as well,another great light imho.

Its border line edc size,could easy carry in a coat pocket,maybe pant if combats as the head is not too bulky.

I am tempted for another with a more warmer tint............just for the sake of it as i know i would not be disappointed.........

Edit-just looked on fasttech site and that has the 2 mode option so can select just the low/medium/high or low/med/high/strobe/sos and have different % power levels than mine

They have the 4c tint,i love this on my m2 light,nice warm tint


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the mini review, Ven !

I'm a sucker for a good, inexpensive light. I was asking about this because I recently bought an XTAR B20 and I am really impressed with it.. I think I paid $40 USD for it delivered...
I haven't looked up the Roche or Convoy you just mentioned but if they're anywhere as decent as the B20 it's a decent torch.


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2014)

Very welcome:thumbsup:

The b20 does look a real nice light,i am also a sucker for a good value well made light.I cant compare as i dont have a b20 which iirc is around 1000lm so they wont match that.$40 is a great price for a great light,the convoy m2 and roche f8 come in at around $25 depending on where purchased or $28 at FT.

Little bit on the m2
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379605-Convoy-M2

The convoy lights are great,quite a few models to choose and customisable too which is a big bonus,again different tints.


----------



## blademan (Feb 8, 2014)

My roche f 8 I bought has a neutral xml2 driven at 2.8 amps. I Have a Xtar b20 and the roche is as bright as the xtar. I paid 49 shipped for the xtar. My roche is an Illumination supply model. I really like both lights but the xtAR has advantages over the roche. It's a great time to be into led lights for sure.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's just it with all these flashlight mfrs... The lumen ratings are just ridiculous... Who's are you supposed to believe..........


----------



## blademan (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to compare the xtar and the roche to my defiant triple xpg2 1000 lumen tomorrow night. Believe it or not the defiant is an accurate lumen number. The xtar is a great light and I think the roche is also.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 8, 2014)

blademan said:


> I'm going to compare the xtar and the roche to my defiant triple xpg2 1000 lumen tomorrow night. Believe it or not the defiant is an accurate lumen number. The xtar is a great light and I think the roche is also.



I'm not 2nd guessing you brother... It's the Mfr. listed lumens on the boxes that I have a problem with.


----------



## blademan (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I know your not. I just want to know the lumens on both the xtar and the roche. I wish, like you, that the companies would quit hyping the numbers and just state the real lumens also.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

For me being honest the lm does not bother me,yes i admit on my tm15 and x3vn its part of the reason i got them(soon a tk75vn) but i appreciate a nice tint,smooth flood/hot spot etc too.So on the "cheaper" lights i have not purchased any for high output.

I enjoy my sub 500lm just a much in different ways,90% of time more useful too for general use for me.

Last night i was comparing the cool white f8(on add it said 350lm but again varies depending on site,closer to 800lm would be more accurate compared to other similar lm lights i can compare too, and from the FT site it does how this rating depending on led/driver) to the warm m2 c4 .I am sure i read up the m2 was around 500lm,upon more reading/searching reports show 700- 900/1000lm which seems more reasonable to what i am seeing all be it warm.

One thing that appeals to the FT lights are their modes,they do pick the 2 mode option where you can avoid the "disco " lights which suits some users.

So under rated from my experiences on these 2 not that it mattered to me for my needs.They were purchased as alternative edc options and round house at the ready lights for general use.
Once i start going camping when season starts, i will be taking quite a few,lighting up the fields around,on the beach at night etc etc.............cant wait


----------



## blademan (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah I know what you mean on the lower lumens. I just got a drop in that is around 250 lumens and will run around 4 hours on high. I don't even know how long it will run on medium. I use medium on the roche and it is a the perfect amount of light for walking around outside. I want to get some more of the illumination supply convoys they have to offer and possibly a convoy c 8 for throw.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

blademan said:


> Yeah I know what you mean on the lower lumens. I just got a drop in that is around 250 lumens and will run around 4 hours on high. I don't even know how long it will run on medium. I use medium on the roche and it is a the perfect amount of light for walking around outside. I want to get some more of the illumination supply convoys they have to offer and possibly a convoy c 8 for throw.



The roche m170 looks a nicely made light too,bit like the tm series lights in a way.With a U2 and T6 option and 3 or 9 mode......looks a good light but too similar to already 3 of my lights.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

Unfortunately i just dont have the time to set the d300 up,got light meters and everything but need an hour at least to set up and of course get it right.

So iphoney 5 pics,obv not accurate with colour too much,the warm is not far off but next to the roche it makes the f8 look quite blue when really it has a little on outer edge 




But pic together f8 on left and the warm 4c convoy m2 on right




Just to show how much the colour can change with the pic........obv not like that




Now bare in mind the f8 is 350lm on baggood(FT varies from 700-1000lm depending on led/driver)
So just took a quick comp shot with the nitecore P25 on turbo
The F8 on left and P25 on right which is on turbo 860lm........
Obv can only go off pic,done together as any auto-balance is on both so the same









imo pretty dam impressive for a $20+ light,i find it hard to tell in brightness being honest,must be + - 100lm within each other


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 9, 2014)

Your Convoy M2 with the 4C warm tint is at about 4500K on the ANSI scale. That looks really yellow in the pics. Which color tint if the F8 ? As white as it looks it must be the U2-1B ?


----------



## blademan (Feb 9, 2014)

Your brightness results are similar to mine with the roche versus the xtar b 20. I showed the roche to a fenix owner and they couldn't believe the price. The roche multi xml/multi 18650 light is nice. I haven't ventured into multi 18650 lights yet.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

Aahhyes68 said:


> Your Convoy M2 with the 4C warm tint is at about 4500K on the ANSI scale. That looks really yellow in the pics. Which color tint if the F8 ? As white as it looks it must be the U2-1B ?




Just sent a pm with pics,could resize for on here but they are not accurate and it does not show true colours,the f8 looks quite blue and in real life its not,the warm is not far off but not yellow though,again the camera.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

olight m20 with nichia 219 on left and convoy 4c on right(bare in mind not too accurate,took on manual on a canon sx220h)

I find the other tint effects the other lights tint a bit


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2014)

Took a combination of pics with this little line up




Rest can be found here
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/venn105/library/Flashlight


----------



## Swedpat (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your impression and for the pictures! Actually didn't find your thread about this light until now. I see we have a few common lights.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for sharing your impression and for the pictures! Actually didn't find your thread about this light until now. I see we have a few common lights.




:twothumbs well i guess we have great taste then bro


----------



## Swedpat (May 7, 2014)

ven said:


> :twothumbs well i guess we have great taste then bro



I guess you are right!


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I guess you are right!




:thumbsup:

Spot the f8




:laughing: you cant see it in my other pics i posted on other threads


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2014)

gentlemen,
In an earlier thread where there was a discussion about Convoy S2-S7 series of lights, someone mentioned that he had read that when the lights were ordered driven at 2100ma or 2800ma that the internals were a different length, than if ordered at lower ma's.

Could it be that your lights are driven at different levels?




blademan said:


> Mine will run on my protected cells with no problem. That's strange your light won't.





ven said:


> Interesting! i have read about only unprotected cells fitting so presumed just the norm as expecting it with this.
> 
> 2 cells
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

Very good point!!! I will need to do some digging later .Is there a way to tell on the driver part or mode wise.The f8 is a very bright light! I would have presumed it's driven 2800ma but it's only a presumption.

Is there a part id No I could refer to maybe .Will check out later today once I get home


----------



## Essexman (May 9, 2014)

The Roche F8 is a great light. Mine is sand coloured with a warm XML running at 2.1A. It gets used a fair amount in the winter on the walk home from the sports centre, ends up in the gym bag for most of the winter.

I managed to unsolder the spring at the front end and add some solder to the smaller spring left. This gave a little more space and I can run the longer protected cells.

Also wondering if I can drill this cooling fins to fit some tritium.............................


----------



## Swedpat (May 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Very good point!!! I will need to do some digging later .Is there a way to tell on the driver part or mode wise.The f8 is a very bright light! I would have presumed it's driven 2800ma but it's only a presumption.
> 
> Is there a part id No I could refer to maybe .Will check out later today once I get home



Yes, instructions says: "_These lights have a lower output 2.8A one, for better heat managebility". _Because I found that the highest mode of F8 is ~800lm(of course with a single 18650 it has to be for pretty short time), I wonder what the "lower output" is compared to.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

If you put SKU: SKU104859

In on banggood that the one i bought in grey.It shows in pic 2 O rings........mine has 1 for example so maybe 2 bodies ............dont know but quite possible.

Also states 350lm,no way is it that!!!! it appears brighter than my ea4 and ea8 or more concentrated anyway.I would take an uneducated :laughing: guess at at least 800lm and being conservative there!!!


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Yes, instructions says: "_These lights have a lower output 2.8A one, for better heat managebility". _Because I found that the highest mode of F8 is ~800lm(of course with a single 18650 it has to be for pretty short time), I wonder what the "lower output" is compared to.




Instructions...........:thinking: you got the posh version :laughing:


----------



## Swedpat (May 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Instructions...........:thinking: you got the posh version :laughing:



No, just quoted from Illumination Supply. With my F8 no manual was included. Where did you find a stated 350lm?


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> No, just quoted from Illumination Supply. With my F8 no manual was included. Where did you find a stated 350lm?



I bought mine from banggood and it quotes 350lm on there will pm you


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

One has a full mail box,the sku is above or just put f8 in search on banggood:twothumbs


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

I do agree Essexman,a great light,well made,good value,its hard not to like apart from having to go through the modes but a lot of lights are similar..........

I prefer the UI on my convoy m2 light,this gives 2 mode selections,5%/50%/100% and same again with strobe/sos.

On low after 5 seconds it blinks,1/2 press of button changes mode from 1 or mode 2.......great imo

Nice mod there with spring,i do wonder if there are slightly different f8s just like other more budget lights.........

Skyray is another that springs to mind




Different machining on head/body so more obvious than some lights




Essexman,if you dont have a convoy light i recommend the m1 or m2........they are fantastic lights for the money and a good choice in tints too


----------



## Essexman (May 9, 2014)

Hi Ven, my F8 was from the fast tech place, just hi/med/low. come to think of it I think you can do something to get disco modes, but that's not what I need so have never looked at it. 

Off to look at convoy lights now................


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Essexman said:


> Hi Ven, my F8 was from the fast tech place, just hi/med/low. come to think of it I think you can do something to get disco modes, but that's not what I need so have never looked at it.
> 
> Off to look at convoy lights now................



I remember FT choosing to have the 3 mode option,sure they do on some convoys too,at banggood they have the 2 mode options(cheaper too)


----------

